# Angeln im Ebro Delta (Riumar) mit eigenem Boot



## Pseudokrieger (27. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Ich spiele seit längerem mit dem Gedanken mal im Ebrodelta (Riumar) auf Meeresfische (Palometa, Bluefish ect.) zu angeln. Am liebsten würde ich mit meinem eigenen Porta-Boot und 5Ps Benziner dort herumschippern.
Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung von den Bestimmungen dort. Einen Bootsführerschein habe ich bisher nicht da man in Deutschland ja bis 15PS ohne herumfahren darf. Wie das aber in Spanien (geschweige denn im Meer) ist weiß ich nicht. Da ich vor dem Meer aber größten Respekt habe würde ich nur bei Flaute und auch nicht mehr als 1km aufs Meer raus fahren.

Kennt sich von euch jemand mit den Bestimmungen aus?
Kann man auch in der Flußmündung Palometas ect. fangen oder muß man auf jeden Fall aus Meer raus?

Danke im Voraus
Christian


----------



## Lommel (27. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Ebro Delta (Riumar) mit eigenem Boot*

Also genau kann ich dir das zwar nur zu den Stausseen sagen, denke aber das die Bestimmungen in der Mündung gleich sein sollten. Bis 15 Ps ist auch in Spanien führerscheinfrei. Das eigene Boot muss aber in der Provinzhaupstadt (Zaragoza) im dortigen Schiffahrtsamt mit Bootsregistriernummer und Moteridentnr. angemeldet sein. Nach zwei Wochen bekommst du deine Ident-Nummer die am Boot sichtbar angebracht sein muss. Ich denke mieten ist auf jedenfall die sichere Variante.
Wir waren mal für einen Tag an der Mündung und haben riesen Schwärme Meeräschen gesehen. Könnte mir gut vorstellen das die Raubfische mündungsnah rauben.
Die Ebromündung hat übrigens ein eigenes Reisanbaugebiet, unbedingt die Paella probieren, die ist Weltklasse.

LG Lommel


----------



## BERND2000 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Ebro Delta (Riumar) mit eigenem Boot*

Ich kenne das nur sehr flüchtig dort.
Weit raus brauchten wir damals nicht, aber vor der Mündung war es schon.

Habe aber eine sehr kräftige Strömung, gleich vor der Mündung in Erinnerung.
Bei ungünstiger Windrichtung bauen sich auch nette Wellen über den Sandbänken der flachen Mündung auf.
(Mit 5 PS würde ich es nicht versuchen)


----------



## Pseudokrieger (30. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Ebro Delta (Riumar) mit eigenem Boot*

Vielleicht wäre es doch sinnvoller ein Boot zu mieten. Ich habe da mal folgende Internetseite gefunden:
http://www.riomar.net/index.php/Boot_mieten.html
Das einzige Boot das ich dort ohne Führerschein mieten dürfte wäre die 13,5PS Variante. Es steht aber dabei das diese Boote zum Welsangeln im Fluß gedacht sind. Ob ich damit aber auch aufs Meer rausfahren darf steht nicht dabei. Hat jemand von euch da unten schonmal ein Boot gemietet und kann dazu was berichten? 
13,5PS müßten doch reichen zum schleppen, oder?

P.S. Vielleicht muß ich doch mal den Sportbootführerschein machen.

Gruß


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Ebro Delta (Riumar) mit eigenem Boot*

SBF See ist schon angebracht; investition in die Zukunft und eröffnet einem ja viele neue Möglichkeiten. Bei uns in Roses (Nordspanien) vermieten sie auch Boote mit 70PS und mehr mit der Werbung Führerscheinfrei. 
Kannst auch mit einem Guide fahren: erhöht sicher deine Fangchancen!


----------



## Garde (18. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Ebro Delta (Riumar) mit eigenem Boot*

Ich war 5 Jahre direkt in Riumar und habe recht erfolgreich dort geangelt.
Auf Palometas mußt du mindestens an die Mündung fahren, besser noch ein Stück davor. Bluefish, der aber einen sehr guten Drill abgibt, ist auch einen versuch wert. Das Filet ist köstlich! So weit auf das Meer muß man nicht fahren, es reicht so ca. 600m -700m. Wichtig für den Erfolg ist die richtige Montage des Köders. Im ersten Jahr habe ich gebastelt und probiert und nichts gefangen, bis mir ein Fischer die Konstruktion erklärte. Solltest du mit Meeräschen schleppen, unbedingt das Maul zu nähen, da sie sich sonst auf den Wellen drehen und nicht durch die Wellen stoßen. Es ist der fängigste Köder. Ich habe viele Kunstköder ausprobiert, aber meist nur auf Äsche gefangen.


----------



## Menni (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Ebro Delta (Riumar) mit eigenem Boot*

Hallo Christian, vieleicht finden wir zusammen. Hatte dieses Frühjahr schon fast die Koffer Rg. Spanien gepackt. Nur raus, angeln und Handy aus. Hatte meine Batterie völlig runter.  Doch es kam was dazwischen. Melde Dich bei Interesse unter PN. Bootsführerschein See hab ich. Im Herbst kann ich nicht, kämpfe am Bau. Erfahrung am Ebro fehlen mir.  Gruß Menni


----------



## EdekX (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Ebro Delta (Riumar) mit eigenem Boot*

Palometas und Bluefish habe ich dort auch einige mit meinem vater fangen können.
Bester Köder meiner Meinung nach Hornhecht  geschleppt mit Blei Olive vorgeschaltet oder halt auch Meeräschen.
Palometa speziell konnten wir auch einige fangen im Mündungsbereich. Hier erwiesen sich auch schnell geschleppte Jigs als sehr fängig.
Notfalls kann man die Köderfische auch örtlich in den Fischläden kaufen.
Wobbler oder sonstige Kunstköder auf Blues funktionieren fast gar nicht mehr, wie vor Jahren.
Leider ist es auch nicht mehr so einfach wie vor 20 Jahren.
Mit 2-3 Blues am Tag kann man jetzt schon zufrieden sein.
Palometa ist noch seltener!


----------



## EdekX (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Ebro Delta (Riumar) mit eigenem Boot*



EdekX schrieb:


> Palometas und Bluefish habe ich dort auch einige mit meinem vater fangen können.
> Bester Köder meiner Meinung nach Hornhecht  geschleppt mit Blei Olive vorgeschaltet oder halt auch Meeräschen.
> Palometa speziell konnten wir auch einige fangen im Mündungsbereich. Hier erwiesen sich auch schnell geschleppte Jigs als sehr fängig.
> Notfalls kann man die Köderfische auch örtlich in den Fischläden kaufen.
> ...



5 PS sind defnitiv zu wenig, da wäre ich vorsichtig


----------



## Menni (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Ebro Delta (Riumar) mit eigenem Boot*

Kann wer einen zuverlässigen, deutschsprechenden Bootsvermieter empfehlen? Es sollte schon ein gutes Angelboot sein. Möglichst mit Farbplotter. Den kann ich notfalls mitbringen, doch möchte unbeschwert reisen.  
Das Angebot mit Gleichgesinnten  einen Versuch im Frühjahr zu unternehmen, geht nicht nur an Christian.  Flug Berlin-Barcelona-Berlin, gab`s spottbillig. Von anderen Flughäfen sicherlich auch.
Ich möchte so eine Tour gerne mit Zanderangeln im Ebro verbinden. Hat den Vorteil, dem teils ruppigen Seewetter auszuweichen.  Mein Nachteil für einige: Militanter Nichtraucher
Gruß Menni


----------



## Chips (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Ebro Delta (Riumar) mit eigenem Boot*

Hallo Menni,

Bootsvermietungen gibt es etliche an der Ebromündung,
kann dir aber als Neuling dort empfehlen dich an Heinz Müller
zu wenden.
Der wohnt dort, vermietet Häuser und bietet Angeltouren im
Fluß und Meer an und kennt sich wirklich bestens aus.
Guckst du hier: www.ebrodelta.de

Gruß
Chips


----------



## Menni (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Ebro Delta (Riumar) mit eigenem Boot*

Vielen Dank Chrips, den Sportfreund Müller werde ich mal kontaktieren. Brauche noch einen Mitstreiter. Erfahrung und gutes Gerät hab ich reichlich, jedoch fehlt mir Ortskenntnis. Es sollte am Jahresanfang sein. Leider sind viele Fischarten im kalten Frühjahr noch nicht vor Ort. Bin flexibel und in Kombination Ebro/Mittelmeer sollte was vernüftiges möglich sein. Menni


----------



## amfromch (5. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Ebro Delta (Riumar) mit eigenem Boot*

5 PS ist zu wenig? 
Ist zwar ein alter Beitrag, trotzdem mal kurz zu dieser Behauptung einige Gedanken:
- schon mal was vom Kajak- fischen gehört, oder gesehen, wie viele Meilen die Amis zB in Miami damit raus fahren und was sie fangen? die haben gar keinen Motor, nur Paddel ;-)
- je nach Boot, läuft das mit 5PS um die 10-12 Knoten und damit kommt man auch bei Wind und Wetterumschwung noch locker in sichere Bereiche (wenn man max 1-2 km raus fährt, weiter ist eh unnötig)

Also: wer sich vorher über das Wetter informiert, kann gerade im Ebro Delta locker mit 5PS fischen gehen.

Dann noch wegen der Anmeldung des Bootes. Das ist wie mit dem Auto..... da muss man auch keine Autonummer in Spanien dafür holen 
Jedes motorbetriebene Boot (auch führerscheinfrei) muss in D angemeldet und versichert werden und bekommt eine zugewiesene Nummer (wie ein Auto). Diese ist natürlich überall auf der Welt gültig.

Anmerkung: ich fische dort mit Schlauchboot mit 5PS Motor, wenn ich mein GFK-Boot mit 50PS AB zu Hause lasse, oder mit dem Seekajak seit Jahren ohne Probleme.


----------

